# bsnl bb configuration on linux



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 16, 2010)

dear friends am unable to configure bsnl bb bridged connection on any linux, please let me know of all the possibilities to look for............


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 16, 2010)

Just search the forum buddy. Lots of threads are already there on the same topic.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 17, 2010)

i use fedora and it works fine on it!!


----------



## 6x6 (Jun 17, 2010)

use *pppoeconf* command in terminal. better is to configure modem in always on mode (PPPoE), then no settings are needed in linux.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 17, 2010)

Bridged connection sucks.
Once your machine is online and the modem is connected to your box,
open browser and put 192.168.1.1, it will ask for username and password, both should be admin.
Then configure a PPPoE connection with username and password in the WAN interfaces section.
The VPI/VCI value should be 0/32.
Delete all other connections except the one your configured. Enable NAT on the connection and disable Firewall and QoS.
That's all, you should be connected using a DHCP configuration for your linux box.
The advantage of this setup is that, it is platform independent and you can share your connection by just plugging in a 8 port (minimum, higher ones available) switch.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for your inputs, at least some one understands my plight, if I use always online connection , would it not consume bandwidth doing some back ground update without my knowledge?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 17, 2010)

It usually doesn't consume bandwidth except for a few bytes used for authenticating the connection, and also it is possible to configure the router so that it will connect if and only if your comp sends a packet.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> It usually doesn't consume bandwidth except for a few bytes used for authenticating the connection, and also it is possible to configure the router so that it will connect if and only if your comp sends a packet.



followed your instruction - however it did not succeed , and the modem would not connect in windows also shut down the modem for some time - now its working-------???????? noob me.........

when I had static connection some 5 yrs back it was easy for me ........lol


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 17, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> followed your instruction - however it did not succeed , and the modem would not connect in windows also shut down the modem for some time - now its working-------???????? noob me.........
> 
> when I had static connection some 5 yrs back it was easy for me ........lol


Oops, I forgot to mention that you need to reboot your router after setting it up


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2010)

^shouldnt it be 0/35?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> The VPI/VCI value should be 0/32.


VPI and VCI for BSNL Broadband should be 0 and 35 respectively.

*@OP:* Try again.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 18, 2010)

^ yeah thanks would try.......


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 18, 2010)

ico said:


> VPI and VCI for BSNL Broadband should be 0 and 35 respectively.
> 
> *@OP:* Try again.


hmm, but I instructed one of my friends for the same configuration and 0/35 did not work for him; 0/32 did. So I posted 0/32 in the same memory.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 18, 2010)

if u want always on connection

first set some static address like 192.168.1.10 for ur LAN

open brwsr...enter 192.168.1.1

in case it doesnt open a userna,e/pass windows reboot modem using needle  at back of a hole in it for reset like cdrom u have a provision for  ejecting


admin:admin

goto wan settings

click ppp
set ur username/passw of bsnl

alwayon
apply
no for reboot

goto
dhcp
set enable
then yes for reboot


now while rebooting 
after 2-3 min
goto ur lan property
set automatically obtain ip instead of static


njoy!

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

@unknown
0/35 working

try reseting modem


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 18, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> if u want always on connection
> 
> first set some static address like 192.168.1.10 for ur LAN
> 
> ...


I don't use BSNL.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2010)

The Unknown said:


> hmm, but I instructed one of my friends for the same configuration and 0/35 did not work for him; 0/32 did. So I posted 0/32 in the same memory.


Depends on your ISP.

VPI/VCI - 0/32 is for MTNL Broadband.  And for Airtel it's 1/32.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Depends on your ISP.
> 
> VPI/VCI - 0/32 is for MTNL Broadband.  And for Airtel it's 1/32.


Obvioulsy depends on ISP, for VSNL which I use, it is 0/32.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2010)

hello everyone & hope azad bro's problem solve cause i in mood of konquering this thread  just kidding. ok getting back to topic, i recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 (had that only linux disc with me). and tried connect net through mobile GPRS. failed. in big way. so threw it out & installed Mint 8 KDE version. problem solved partially by using kppp. everything set but when i try connect i get 2 types of msg:

1. modem is not connected. or
2. modem is busy.

also before i launch kppp i get this msg: ""etc/resolve.conf missing." now is this important. please guide me connect net on Mint. 

also after i exit kppp (as it displays modem buy, so exit) i get this msg: "error in /user/share/applications/kde4/kppp.desktop". is there something wrong with the installation? 

PS: i a total newbie in Linux so please guide me well. i used linux a few years back for C programming in SUSE.

Other infos that may be needed:

Mobile: Motorola ROKR E6e.
modem device used: /dev/ttys0 (gave me the modem not found error)
                             /dev/ttys1 or s2 & s3 (gave modem busy error)
Service provider: does it really matter? India's no.1 in network from bottom. you know which sim i using 

thanks everyone. hoping for a reply soon


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ use gnome network manager

u have to dial the correct profile

like
*99***1#  means dialing a.p 1 as in settings...for S.E

similar thing there for nokia

jus google it


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 21, 2010)

This may cause dependency errors. You have to manually launch it and it is risky a bit.
To install gnome-network-manager and keyring-daemon(to store passwords) type :  
_sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome gnome-keyring && sudo apt-get remove knetworkmanager_
or us this page to download network-manager and first remove knetworkmanager by [sudo apt-get remove *] and then install this one 
Press alt+f2 and type _nm-applet_ and add to it autostart programs.
then logout and log back in and see if that works .


----------

